# D-dog’s BBQ in California!



## ddog27 (Jul 6, 2007)

D-dog’s BBQ in California!

I and my crew are going to be in Anaheim California on July 13-15. We are going to be an exhibitor at the America's Best™ Food Show. If you are in the area come stop by and say hello!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, thats great.  Good luck with the show.  Dont forget to be wearing your tee shirt:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is more information about the food show:

Location:
Anaheim Marriott
700 West Convention Way
Anaheim, CA 92802

Date & Time:
Friday July 13th 2007: 10a.m. – 7:30p.m. Consumer and Trade 
Saturday July 14th, 2007: 10a.m. – 7:30p.m. Consumer and Trade 
Sunday July 15th, 2007: 10a.m. – 7:30p.m. Consumer and Trade 

http://www.abfevents.com/


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 18, 2007)

I got back from the food show Monday night! What a great experience it was!! 

We set up our booth on Thursday night, it should have been much earlier in the day but tire troubles slowed us down. Friday started out with the awards brunch for the Americas Best Professional Food Competition. The food at the brunch was great! We waited until they got to the BBQ rub category. When they finally did they announced that D-dog’s BBQ Maple rub had won second place! I was so excited and I went up to have my picture taken and accept my ribbon. While I was standing there getting my picture taken they announced that D-dog’s BBQ Original rub had won first place! I was stunned! I grabbed my trophy and had more pictures taken. I was so happy! 

After the food competition we went over and put the final touches on our booth. Then we spent the next three days talking with people about BBQ and selling lots of D-dog’s BBQ rubs! We met a lot of great people. We also had several of the food network stars come through our booth and try our rubs. The Dean brothers really liked my rubs! We talked with them about BBQ for a while. They are great guys! 

We had a lot of fun and made some great contacts! I can’t wait until the next one!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats..Award Winning rub...that's great. Must feel great for all the hard work to pay off by winning both 1st and 2nd place with your rubs.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 18, 2007)

That is really really cool!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Darin!!  That is a big accomplishemnt for you and D-Dogs Rub!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 18, 2007)

wow, great news d-dog! and to think, I got a bottle back when you didn't even have labels on them!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 31, 2007)

They finally posted the results on their website!

COOK OFF – DRY SEASONINGS/RUBS 

1ST PLACE:   D-dog's BBQ - D-dog's Original Rub
2ND PLACE: D-dog's BBQ – D-dog's Maple Rub 
3RD PLACE:  Chipotle Texas – Fiesta Garlic Blend Seasoning

http://www.abfevents.com/winnerscircle2007.php


----------



## DaleP (Jul 31, 2007)

I cant believe I missed this thread. Congrats D Dog! That had to be a thrill.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!

That is an outstanding result!

Well done!


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey my rubs winning in the America’s Best Professional Food Competition has now been picked up by the media! Check this out: 

http://www.smokinbluesbbq.com/ddog.html


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey congratulations there Dog!  Winning 1-2 is quite an accomplishment!

And to think that I knew you when you were just a pup!


----------

